# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  PGF2A Report by Ranger

## CYCLEON

Much thanks to the Iron Brother!!
---------------

PGF2A Report by Ranger: 


PROSTAGLANDIN'S! Prostaglandin F2 Alpha (PGF2A) Lutalyse 


Is PGF2A for me? 


Is PGF2A for everyone? Clearly not! Will it work? Yes! In this 
information, I will try to cover as much as possible about this drug. What I 
have put together here is based much upon personal experiences. I feel 
no report can accurately prepare you for everything. PGF2A is no 
exception! Contributing to this report are Big Brother Val, Ranger, Jeff rys, 
BigDawg, and E2, from the Elite Fitness Discussion board Mr. Nobody, 
and Efigy. Thank you all for your patience! 


PGF2A and anabolism. 


Many studies have demonstrated an anabolic effect of PGF2A in skeletal 
muscles of both humans and animals. Paradoxically, PGF2A usage is still 
reserved to a bodybuilding elite and no one is willing to divulge its 
precious secret edge. One of the most remarkable effects of PGF2A is 
that it potentates the anabolic effects of insulin . By combining PGF2A, 
and insulin athletes can use much less insulin and get a much better 
muscle building effect than with insulin alone. 


Is PGF2A safe? 


The answer is clearly no, but neither is the use of steroids , insulin, 
clenbuterol , etc. By the way, PGF2A is invisible at any drug test. What 
kind of side effects to expect? The main side effect -- if we exclude 
the elevation of temperature - is a strong laxative effect. So make sure 
you have unrestricted use of a bathroom. This lasts around 20 minutes. 
What you do not want is to inject PGF2A into a vein! Learn to do the 
aspiration test. PGF2A is injected intramuscularly with an insulin needle 
if you are lean enough. Injecting in a vein will hurt like hell and for 
a very long time (up to an hour). You may feel as if you have a cold in 
your throat. This is due to the vasoconstriction effect PGF2A has in 
the lungs. Vomiting is a reported side effect but I have never heard of 
it in men. 


PGF2A is not to be confused with steroids. 


Although part of the anabolic actions of androgens are from a local 
release of PGF2A. PGF2A produces growth in a radically different way from 
steroids -- While steroid use is rather comfortable. PGF2A is used in a 
radically different way than Anabolic and Androgenic Steroids. With AS 
You inject or swallow them occasionally and wait for the growth to 
occur. This is not the case with PGF2A. PGF2A's main drawback is its 
difficult method of administration. Steroids once injected exert their effect 
for several days in the body. PGF2A's duration is only several minutes 
though its stimulatory action on anabolism lasts several hours. This 
means that to be effective, frequent injections are compulsory. An ideal 
injection schedule would be five times daily, 30 minutes after meals. 
You will also notice immediately after injecting PGF2A into the muscle, 
the injection site becomes sore almost immediately. If the muscle was 
already sore from training, the pain may become intense. You defini!
tely do not want to repeat injections to the same location, hence the 
necessity of rotation. Additionally, you will notice you cannot inject 
into a muscle and then train that muscle. PGF2A is algesic (a pain 
mediator). Therefore, the timing of injections is key. You should wait for 
at least 2 to 3 days after you have trained a muscle before using it for 
an injection. Then you will have to wait for 24 hours before training 
this muscle. Again If your muscle is sore, I advise not injecting into 
it until it is not sore. You will also learn that it is more comfortable 
to inject the outer part of the muscle rather than the inner part. For 
example, it is less painful to hit the outer head of the triceps than 
the inner head that touches the lats. Some bodyparts such as the biceps 
and back are especially sensitive to the pain sensation PGF2A will 
induce. 


The personals!!!


This section contains a lot of personal experiences, and side effects 
with this new drug 


Big Brother Val!


According to Val pumps are INSANE! In addition, Val, as the rest of us 
found; needed the unrestricted use of the bathroomDoes it hurt? In 
Val's words, " This shit is awesomeHurts like fucking hell!" As Val 
stayed with the injections, and SLOWLY increased the dosage, we got a report 
from him at the 2-week point of the cycle. Injections and dosages 
varied, but I will relate this as Val told it, " Hitting the arms 12 times a 
day.3 in each Biceps, 3 in each Triceps, for a total of 6cc's a day. I 
am being burned out on injecting myself so often, especially in the 
Biceps. The pain is reducing now, and I do not feel sick. Still get 
shortness of breath, and tightness in the chest each time. There is a visible 
difference in growth thus far, and my body fat has dropped 
significally." As you can see, and as most of us found, the injections become a 
major burden to deal with, the benefit though, is the visible growth all 
of us have sawit is a very hard choice. This was taken off the E!
litefitness Board as one of Big Brother Val's Post's! I was injecting 
my arms 4 times a week. It went like this: Sun:..shoot/arms...... 
lift/rest Mon:..shoot/shoulders..lift/arms, pump/chest 
Tues:.shoot/shoulders..lift/back, pump/shouders Wed:..shoot/shoulders..lift/legs 
Thurs.shoot/arms.......lift/chest, pump/arms Fri:..shoot/arms.......lift/shoulders, 
pump/calves Sat:..shoot/arms.......lift/rest Then repeat. I've switched 
it up a bit, and have found a lot better response... in a matter of a 
few days, I have new stretch marks starting on my tri's... and my arms 
have never felt so full. Now my lifting schedule is the same. However, I 
switched up the dosage on PGF2A. I read in the articles by Dharkam that 
you should shoot 24 hours before training a muscle... then wait 2 days 
after that to shoot it again. Maybe even three days if you train hard 
enough. I personally have found that if I shoot the muscle group the 
same day I train it... that my lifts go better... my pumps are abso!
lutely incredible... and I keep my pump a lot longer, as well as feel 
more pumped the next couple of days. Now I follow this schedule: 
Sun:..shoot/arms...... lift/rest Mon:..shoot/ARMS.......lift/arms, pump/chest 
Tues:.shoot/shoulders..lift/back, pump/shouders 
Wed:..shoot/shoulders..lift/legs Thurs.shoot/arms.......lift/chest, pump/arms 
Fri:..shoot/SHOULDERS.......lift/shoulders, pump/calves 
Sat:..shoot/arms.......lift/rest Then repeat. Val wrote "It's only a switch of two days... but for my 
personal results it's really working great. On arm day, I take six cc's 
throughout the day. I will up the dosage coming up next week, and see 
how that goes. My side effects are gone... besides the odd feeling in 
the chest... and the intense muscle pain. Just thought I would give an 
update for those interested in this." I have just come off a Sustanon , 
Eq. cycle... and will be doing a cycle of test, Eq, and Dbol after my 
PGF2A run. The pain sucks, absolutely. However, I want to focus on my !
arms and deltas, so they can catch up. A lot harder to do on regular 
gear. "My poundage's are definitely affected. Not nearly as dramatic as 
stated in that article, though. I was curling 65 lb. dumbbells for eight 
reps before I started this. Now I'm curling 45 lb. dumbbells and hoping 
for eight. The pump is insane." "One of the great things, is that you 
can REALLY feel the muscle working. Really, helps to focus on that 
muscle group and feel it work throughout the entire range of motion. The 
pain factor is intense... and the muscle REALLY burns bad while training 
it. More so when you shoot on the same day you train it. That feeling 
isn't as intense if you stop shooting that muscle 24 hours before you 
train it." "I'm never sore after a workout the following day, but hot damn 
am I sore after each shot." "Well.... the muscle pain you experience is 
INTENSE!! Right now for example... I hit arms on my lunch break... (got 
the most incredible pump I have EVER had, by the way), came bac!
k, and shot in the bathroom. My arms hurt so badly right now, I can't 
explain it. Can't bend 'em very well, or straighten them all the way.... 
I have a tight feeling in the chest... Nevertheless, GODDAMN!!! This is 
the biggest my arms have EVER looked!! IT'S FUCKIN' INSANE!! I 
literally cannot put on the shirt I was wearing before break... it won't 
stretch enough to fit on my arms!!"

----------


## CYCLEON

Jeff rys!


After 4 to 5 weeks of PGF2A injections, Jeff reported the following to 
me. " I'm doing 8 shots a day at .5cc. Left Biceps, Right Biceps would 
equal one full cc. I am fed up with the numerous injections, and if I 
can overcome being fed up with the needle, I will inject more. As for 
the results, ½ on arms when flexed. I did shoulders as well, and they are 
thicker. I did some injecting in the abs, by pulling the skin up, and 
injecting. The site turned red, in a spot of around 3 square inches. I 
am now injecting into the muscle of the abs, but this is dangerous 
because you may pass through and hit an organ. I only inject abs once a 
week, and the site gets thick, as if a vein is iriated. It is not a vein, 
but it feels like it. I have dropped 11 pounds, and everyone says how 
good I look. I tried lower back, and chest as well, not much results, 
but I think it works best if you inject in the same spot a lot more. I 
feel it's a good alternative to steroids But, I don't know how safe i!
t is." 


PGF2A and weak bodyparts. 


The cardinal rule of PGF2A is to inject as far away as possible from 
the intestines, PGF2A induces a very strong contraction of the intestine 
and the bladder (both smooth muscles). Bodybuilders found the best 
injection site was the front shoulder. But by repeating injections 
frequently in the shoulders, bodybuilders soon ended up with grossly 
overdeveloped front delt's. They looked like walking monkeys. The rest of their 
body was growing too, but not as fast as the muscles closest to the 
Injections site. What this means is that PGF2A is ideal for developing a 
lagging muscle, just inject PGF2A locally and watch! The muscle grows. 
And, the increased in size is real muscle growth and not artificial 
swelling like Synthol or Esiclene would induce. The calves are another 
obvious muscle of choice. In fact, even if your calves have failed to grow 
no matter how much you have trained them, PGF2A will Solve your problem. 
After a single cycle of PGF2A, unresponsive calves start to respond!
, even if they never did before! The localized growth induced by PGF2A 
may appear magical, but there is a Simple explanation. The Life Cycle 
of the injected PGF2A is terribly short (minutes). In minutes, most of 
it will be destroyed by the lungs.If you hit your right calf for 
example, the muscle is exposed to a Maximum Concentration of PGF2A. As the 
prostaglandin dissipates and passes into the Blood, it quickly reaches the 
lungs where most of it is destroyed. What is remaining Is dispersed 
evenly though the entire body. This limited dispersed means that other 
muscles away from the injection site will be Exposed to far less of the 
Anabolic effects of PGF2A. So unless you only want to make a weak body 
pant grow, you Should rotate the Sites of injections frequently. Let us 
continue with other personal experiences! 


Efigy!


Okay, here's my info: 1/2 cc in both body parts (1cc total)at a time. 
biceps morning, triceps noon, delt's night. this is my third day. about 
5 min. after injection stinging in bodypart. about 10 min. after 
injection coughing and "weird feeling" in my lungs, numb lips, intense waves 
of pain in the body part injected. about 20-30 min. after injection 
slight to moderate urge to shit, not that bad though, no running to 
bathroom. One and ½ to two hours after injection all bad sides are gone. 
pleasant pump/pain in bodypart. I am noticing a big difference already! Oh 
yea! I almost forgot, major chills and feeling VERY cold about 10 min. 
after and lasts about 30 min. 


BIGDAWG!


What's up guys.. as we speak, I'm on my first dose of PGF2A. It was a 
little fucked up how it happened so I will just explain from the 
beginning. I decided to try the DMSO method first. I guess I am just curious 
like that. I put 1/4 of a cc on each gauze pad and some DMSO gel. I had 
my wife tape the shit to my shoulders and I waited. It got warm, and I 
was light- headed as well. I felt weird once it was absorbing and the 
DMSO gets warm! I'm not sure if its that or the PGF2A, but whatever. I 
did 1/4 of a cc because I just wanted to test it out a little. Well, 
after having it on there for like 30 minutes, I said fuck it, loaded 
another one up with 1/4 cc, and put them on my bicep's. Therefore, as I am 
typing this I have the pads on both areas and I am heating up rather 
warm. From what my boy tells me, the gel takes a little while to absorb, 
so I am giving it some time. I will say, my biceps's feel much-pumped 
right now. Kinda cool. He also told me, what he noticed was with the D!
MSO, its like a more "all around" growth, where as with the pin, its 
like a peak growth. Not all around means the whole body. It means the 
whole muscle you put it on. He explained to me how the vessel's work, this 
dudes like a medical student, so I trust him. Fuck I gotta shit. Hang 
on! Ok I am back. Goddamn did not even see that one coming! Ok I just 
took off the deltoid pads; it has been almost an hour now. Well it looks 
like a big ass rash on my deltoids now. In addition, its WARM. The 
biceps's are still kicking full force now. I think the dose is the thing 
that determines the whole shit your pants thing and all just hope I get 
some results. My biceps are pumped! In addition, my veins are coming out 
like crazy from my BI's on down. Well, I am gonna go for now. Next time 
I will try the inject. Fuck, I can't wait for that shit! Okay, after 
reading over the Ranger's e-mail to me a couple of times I said fuck it 
and got up the balls to do it. I don't know why, but I was like, R!
EALLY thinking it was going to be BAD. So after some prepping and all I 
had my wife stick my delts. when she injected, I didn't feel 
shit..nothing. in fact, I almost thought my shit was bunk..lol then I got light 
headed..like a paint high. then I felt a little soreness in the sites. I 
was waiting for the other sides and I got a couple cramps in the 
stomach and that was about it. now please keep in mind, I get explosive shits 
all the time.. I think my body was laughing at the PGF2A, McDonalds is 
worse. hehe As time went on ,I began to get more sore.. like I had did 
a BIG set of laterals I guess. Once the soreness starts, the short 
breath came. not too bad though.. I only felt it when I TRIED to breathe in 
hard. after that all sets in, nothing else happened.. I coughed a few 
times but that's it. If this is what's its like ,then I shouldn't have a 
problem with this. Not for the results, it's supposed to give. Ranger's 
right on this one.. after everything I read, I was waiting for!
it to be PURE HELL, but this is not the case. I will now retract my 
statement about the taking a shit part. I had a FULL stomach on my last 
inject, in fact I had just eaten a mcflurry well, at first I got a 
little rumble down there so I grabbed my favorite car audio magazine and 
went to town. the rumble was followed by some NASTY unloading, lets just 
say I made a swamp. fuck it though, I felt lean as a mofo once it was 
over! the burning/pain part isn't shit, on the delts at least, I'm sure 
the BI's would be worse but I'm not worried about it. I guess I was 
thinking it would be like REAL bad,but its not. as for injecting, I've sort 
of came up with my own little schedule. I figure this week I want to 
hit triceps and shoulders. so one-day ill do my tri's twice and shoulders 
once, then the next day ill change that around. this way they are 
getting hit twice one day and once the next day. I can't think of another 
way to do it without injecting like way more. The injects aren't bad!
at all, I could stand it like 5 times a day, but I don't have the time 
to take that many 45 min shits. Ranger, man my fucking lips get numb 
now! LOL the good thing is, I'm getting used to the sides now, and they 
don't bother me. it did bother me last night when my wife hit a nerve in 
my tricep. here is a list of my experience so far.. 1. the inject, no 
pain unless she hits the nerve.. ouch 2. slight sting on injection spot 
3. begin to feel warm.. a little dizzy 4. get small cramps in stomach 
5. sites get a little more sore 6. lips numb 7. HUGE SHIT, liquid 8. 
everything goes away.. chills sometimes. that's it.. it all lasts about 
20-30 minutes for me and I'm done. I do this shit on my lunch break now. 
once one side hits, another goes away. PGF2A is not painful, it's 
fucking annoying. it sucks to have to feel that way three times a day, 
that's why it sucks.

----------


## CYCLEON

Ranger


Well, I guess you could say I was a little more experimental in my use 
with PGF2A. I wanted to see how far I could take it, and what happened, 
and what I could do to minimize the side effects without hindering the 
growth processWell, I don't have all the answers to this one. I do 
know it takes dedication, as Val has showed us, and you will have to 
endure some pretty nasty sides from time to time.bottom line!!! The choice 
is yours, and yours alone!! I started out at 2.5mg's per bicep twice a 
day from the start. I experienced all of the aforementioned 
sides.Breathing, numb lips, diarrhea, hypoglycemia, muscle pain.the list goes 
on. However, in 2 weeks my arms grew ½ inchesdoesn't sound like much? 
It's permanent 85growththat's good! I did get pretty cocky at the end of 
the 2nd week and decided to inject calvesI injected 1cc per muscle, 
per leg, for a total of 4cc's or 20mg's. My GOD was the pain intense!! I 
couldn't walk for 30 minutes, Breathing was labored, lips complet!
ely numb, mucous in my throat, and when the diarrhea came, I had to 
crawl to the bathroom. I was laughing and wanting to cry at the same time, 
but I made it(barely)! I will say this nowUP THE DOSAGE SLOWLY!!! How 
much? I cannot give you the answers to that, everyone will be 
different. BIGDAWG'S side effects are no where near that of Val', Jeff, and 
mine. However, take it slowly! I decided to try a very strict diet to see 
the effectsI only had 100 grams of Carbohydrates per day, all before 
lunchlow fat. The third day into this diet I was getting added side 
effects.light headed, headaches, cold chills, shaky. I checked my blood 
sugar levels the fourth day after my morning injection.49mg/dl. Yup, 
Hypoglycemia(low blood sugar). I quickly drank some orange juice, protein 
shake, and ate some Gram Crackersthe sides quickly subsided. I even 
made a Doctor's Appt. to have this checked furthereverything came out 
finenothing! Here's what I found to work best for mearound 1 hour b!
efore injection, have a bowl of oatmeal, and a small protein shake. 
After your injection, and the sides(diarrhea) have subsided, eat 3 tablets 
of Glucose(chewable orange flavoredyummy!), and have a large protein 
shake. You can buy these over the counter and is a great sugar free Carb 
Booster!! This worked great for me!! I found out, and all who are using 
this will agreeI have become leaner than I ever have!! As my body fat 
dropped, my arms and calves continued to grow, as did the rest of my 
body. Only at a slower pace. INJECTIONS SUCK!! You wanna grow?? Get used 
to the idea!! I use 28 or 29-gauge 1 inch Insulin pins. Works great 
Bro's! After three weeks, and all will once again agree, you will get 
needle phobiaheh heh heh! That's where we come to the next section.PGF2A 
and DMSO!! These are some do's and don'ts I think is important: 1. Do 
up the dosage slowly! 2. Do take your time injecting! 3. Do have access 
to a restroom! 4. Do make sure the injection site is clean! 1. D!
on't inject into the ab's, lower back, forearms, and trap's(personal 
experience on this one)! I know Jeff rys is doing this with no lasting 
side effects, but I feel it is unsafe at best! 2. Don't get PGF2A near 
your wife or girlfriend! It can be absorbed through the skin, and will 
cause cramps, bleedingetc. In womenNever get it near a woman that is 
pregnant! 3. Don't use this blindlydo all available researchthen 
decide! I will in the coming weeks try another little experiment of my own. I 
will mix the PGF2A with DMSO and Yohimbe for spot fat reduction, and 
hopefully, localized growth! If anyone has tried this, or heard of anyone 
who has. Please post the information, and resultsThanks!! 


PGF2A and DMSO


Prompted by BIGDAWG'S experiment, and my sudden lack of interest in 
injections !! I decided to conduct a few experiments of my own with DMSO 
and PGF2AMy conclusionInjections work better, but DMSO is a welcome 
break!! I would spread DMSO on a 4 inch by 4-inch gauze pad, squirt ½ cc 
per pad, and then tape it to my Pectorals. I left it there for 
approximately 30 minutes. Sides were minimal at bestSomewhat heavy breathing, 
light headed, site becomes very warm, and once you pull the gauze off, 
you may see a slight rash(it will leave quickly). The site becomes 
rather pumped, and in the case of my Biceps, I noticed an increase in 
Vascularity. Now, once I pulled the gauze off my chest. I went straight to 
the gym. I worked my chest in a normal fashion. I became much more 
pumped!! I could even tell in the mirror. I did three sets of cable 
crossoversMY GODIt was Intenseveins everywhere!! For the next two days, my 
chest was crushed!! It felt good to be that sore again. Tried it agai!
n the same way the next week, no where near the same pump, or after 
effects!! For Biceps, I upped the dosage to 1 cc per pad, per Bicep. I 
achieved a good pump, and increased Vascularity. I feel you have to up the 
dosage a lot quicker with the DMSO method to achieve max results. 
Nevertheless, that is only my opinionif anyone else has tried this method 
in more depth, please post the time and results!! Remember this report, 
is mostly based on personal experience. Remember, not much is known 
about PGF2A, so take it slow. I had a GTT test done..all results were 
negative. I have been on for 5 weeks now. I hope this has answered many 
your questions, but it doesn't answer them all!! You have to decide 
Brother'sIs PGF2A for me?? Maybe yes, maybe no!! But, it is for Ole 
Ranger!!! Cause, It's All Good!! Many thanks to all those who have ventured 
into the unknown with this new drug, and have shared the experience!!

----------


## PaPaPumP

Very interesting stuff...what will they come up with next? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  

P

----------


## dino2

Very good to read user experiences.
I really want to use this one, for trying to get bigger forarms upperarms and shoulders (middle and rear).

But what is a minimum time to use it. I thought about 2 weeks.

Thanks for your input

Dino

----------


## Duckhombre

I injected in my forearms, worst idea ever, wanted to cry. Does anyone know the long term effects of this stuff? It works great for me, and I use post cycle now to lock all my gains in. I came off heavy duty bulker in which I ganed an astounding 35lbs(God bless drol), and kept 30+ of it using this drug, just loosing water. Used it on my rear/lateral delts with super sucsses. 

If you try this drug, START SLOWLY, experimenting with high doses the first coulple days will just make you miserable.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

good article, this has had me interested for quite a while now.

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

THere is not a lot of info on this crap.... anyone use it?

----------


## angelxterminator

just got done using it. I was using it with GH, igf-1, and insulin !

Anybody with quesitons feel free to PM

----------

